

Major update to Swift collection semantics in beta 3 - jatoben
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/index.html

======
msie
Thank goodness! They have released PDF versions of the Language Guide and
Reference!!!

